# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  El Compinche Insospechado

## Iban

INTRODUCCIÓN.

Uno de los mayores retos al presentar un espectáculo de mentalismo consiste en ser capaz de ver el efecto desde la perspectiva de tu audiencia. ¿Qué es lo que "piensa" un espectador espectador medio cuando razona sobre prácticamente cualquier rutina de mentalismo? ¿Cómo lo explicarán la mayoría de los "incrédulos"? En muchos casos, la respuesta, por supuesto, es que utilizas un compinche. Ésa es, muy frecuentemente, la explicación más inmediata y fácil. De hecho, para un observador racional y escéptico, el uso de compinches se convierte en una explicación plausible para prácticamente todos los efectos mentales.


IRÓNICA REALIDAD.

Pero de hecho, por descontado, pocos efectos de mentalismo se apoyan en el uso de compinches o algún otro tipo de asistentes insospechados escondidos entre el público. En eso se esconde una ironía nada despreciable que, nosotros como actuantes o creadores de mentalismo, debemos llegar a tener en consideración. En pocas palabras, nuestras mayores energías a la hora de crear y ejecutar, se destinan a idear y presentar efectos que NO recurran al uso de compinches, mientras que los espectadores "escépticos continúan" explicando nuestros milagros asumiendo falsamente que la respuesta tiene que ser la existencia de un compinche.


UN NUEVO ENFOQUE.

¿Cómo hacemos, normalmente, para superar el reto de probar que no estamos usando compinches? Muy a menudo, de hecho, no lo hacemos. Ya que NOSOTROS sabemos que no los estamos usando, cometemos el error de asumir que la audiencia aceptará la legitimidad de nuestra presentación. Ocasionalmente, cuando recurrimos a probarlo, lo hacemos con técnicas como lanzar una pelota de mano en mano para una selección arbitraria de un miembro de la audiencia, o incluso acudimos a métodos que son, en sí, más complejos que el usar directamente un compinche. Y esto demuestra una inversión completa del modo de pensar tradicional para estos casos. Más que no usar un compinche cuando la audiencia asume que sí lo estamos haciendo, ¿por qué no dar un paso más, con ingenio, y lo usamos? En otras palabras, en vez de dedicar nuestras energías para desarrollar y presentar rutinas SIN compinches, en alguna ocasión podríamos centrarnos en el problema de cómo crear al impresión de que NO se está usando un compinche, cuando de hecho sí es así.


UN EJEMPLO.

Tomemos un ejemplo específico veamos cómo se le puede aplicar esta forma de pensar. Digamos que quieres presentar un número ene l que tres espectadores piensan en tres cosas diferentes (por ejemplo, un color, un número y una palabra), que a continuación adivinarás. ¿Qué es lo que normalmente pensamos? Nuestra mente se vuelve hacia estratagemas laboriosas: pizarras trucadas, sistemas de un paso por delante, conceptos de forzaje, falsas numeraciones en tarjetas o pizarras, etcétera. De hecho, pensaremos en casi cualquier cosa menos en usar tres compinches, con los que hayamos acordado previamente un color, un número y una palabra, que serán adivinadas o predichas. Pero, ¿por qué no? ¿Cuál es el método más sencillo? Adoptando esta forma de pensar tan opuesta a la ortodoxia, podemos centrarnos en cómo "probar" de manera convincente que NO se están usando compinches (a pesar de que sí lo hagamos) en nuestro juego. He aquí una posibilidad: empiezas lanzando quince o veinte pelotas de papel al público, pidiendo que los espectadores las vayan cogiendo. das instrucciones para que desplieguen las hojas de papel y vena qué hay dentro, señalando que todas menos TRES, son hojas en blanco. Preguntas quién, de entre los espectadores, cogió las bolas de papel que tenían algo escrito en su interior. Tus tres compinches, previamente aleccionados, levantan las manos,leyendo lo que ponen sus papeles. Uno lee, "primer voluntario", el segundo lee, "segundo voluntario", y el tercero, "tercer voluntario".


¿VOLUNTARIO O COMPINCHE?

¿Cómo llegan los compinches a coger precisamente esas tres bolas? No lo hacen. Todas las pelotas lanzadas son papeles en blanco. En el barullo que se forma entre el público al intentar coger las bolas de papel, los tres compinches cambian las suyas por unas que llevan preparadas en su bolsillo, con el mensaje escrito. Pero aquí está la clave: la selección de los tres voluntarios PARECE imparcial y totalmente legal. El esfuerzo se ha destinado a convencer a la audiencia de que o e ha podido usar compinches, ya que se ha lanzado bolas al azar para garantizar una elección al azar de los voluntarios. Quizás cientos de rutinas que usan métodos que EVITAN el uso de compinches podrían ser rediseñadas utilizando precisamente este método de selección de los compinches. No se trata de usar exactamente este método. Es la filosofía del procedimiento lo que importa, el poderoso concepto de la existencia de un asistente insospechado.


COMITIVA DE COMPINCHES.

El concepto incluso puede utilizarse para obtener toda un gran grupo de voluntarios, algunos de los cuales serían compinches. He aquí una forma. Pocas rutinas de mentalismo requieren la participación de TODOS los espectadores, a pesar de que sean de las que no funcionan con éxito para cada uno de los asistentes. Un ejemplo es el bien conocido "vamos a pensar todos en un número", donde se fuerza un número a la mayoría del público. Inmediatamente después de este efecto, di que necesitarás la participación de un grupo de espectadores para ayudarte más adelante. "para asegurarnos de que estamos tabajando en la misma dimensión mental, voy a pedir ÚNICAMENTE voluntarios que consiguieron pensar en el número que antes he proyectado. Así, podemos tener alguna garantía de que no se tratan de escéticos con actitud negativa. Algunos, como habéis visto, son más receptivos que otros a los experimentos ESP, me gustaría tabajar con ellos".


PASO AL FRENTE, VOLUNTARIOS.

Entre los voluntarios se encuentran tus compinches, como si formaran parte del grupo formado por aquellos con los el experimento anterior ha funcionado. Los compinches habrán levantado antes la mano, para indicar que habían pensado de manera acertada en el número proyectado.  Por supuesto, lo más inteligente es no utilizarlos inmediatamente. Mejor que eso, realiza primero algunos efectos en los que no tengan que actuar como compinches, y entonces pasa a la rutina en la que ya sí necesitas que se comporten como tal. Como en el ejemplo anterior, la técnica por la que han sido seleccionados los compinches parecerá tan natural en el devenir de tu actuación, que no levantará sospechas.

CAMBIA DE PERSPECTIVA.

Una vez que empiezas a pensar en el compinche insospechado como otro posible método a usar, tu perspectiva en lo que se refiere a qué se puede llegar a presentar. Efectos que previamente eran impracticables o demasiado difíciles, se convierten inmediatamente en factibles. Vuelve atrás y revisa rutinas que has leído y que te parecieron geniales cuando leíste el efecto, pero no tan buenas cuando leíste el método. ¿Se puede obviar el método y sustituirlo por el uso de un compinche insospechado? Cuando encuentras un efecto así, pon todos tus esfuerzos creativos en cómo harás para usar el compinche sin que los espectadores lo sospechen. Y trabaja con los compinches, su actuación debe de ser perfecta.

---

_"EL COMPINCHE INSOSPECHADO", Walter Webb. 25 de Marzo de 1988._

----------


## EnriqueAG

Utilizando compinches se pueden conseguir multitud de efectos (la imaginación es el límite); sin embargo, nada brindará mayor satisfacción que conseguir la misma proeza sin la necesidad de estos.

----------


## Darkman

Interesante artículo, aunque yo tampoco soy partidario de utilizar compinches. Si me permitís la expresión, pactar con un compinche su intervención supone "desvirgarlo" para el mentalismo (no solo a él, sino a todos aquellos a quienes lo comente a posteriori) y esto sí que contribuye a fijar la idea de que cualquier efecto mentalista se basa en este burdo sistema.

----------


## Weribongui

Imagino que los compinches pueden ser amigos tuyos magos, no tienen porque ser profanos a los que les has dicho que digan lo que tu quieras. 

A mi me he parecido un articulo la mar de interesante.

----------


## renard

Iban esto te va interesar es el ultimo dvd de Jean Luc Bertrand.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouNy25oNSQY

----------


## renard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_gzYo0QI80

----------


## Iban

> ... se basa en este *burdo* sistema.


¿Por qué dices esto? Sencillo no significa burdo, sino genial.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El compinche es una técnica. Una más. Muchas veces sustituye a otras técnicas o aparatos en el proceso de un efecto, y como tal debe ser considerada.

No hay nada inherentemente negativo ni positivo en el compinche porque requiere tanto o más trabajo estructural que cualquier otro manejo. Sólo hay que saber ponderar en qué casos y bajo qué premisas hace que el efecto gane.

Por ir un paso más allá, creo que el compinche es una técnica completamente legítima (y potente) y, sin embargo, estoy en contra del compinche instantáneo.

----------


## Darkman

Probablemente no conozca la técnica del compinche lo suficiente y por eso la he calificado -tal vez de manera imprudente- como burda y pido disculpas por ello, pero tener a varias personas preparadas entre el público para que corroboren aquello que yo digo o escriban, dibujen o nombren lo que hemos acordado previamente que deben escribir, dibujar o nombrar no me parece la más sutil de las formas de la magia. Y reincidiendo en la temeridad: Con un buen elenco de compinches, ¿no sobraría el resto de técnicas? 

(Hago la pregunta con toda humildad, porque es muy posible que mis prejuicios hacia el compinche provengan del desconocimiento. Y ya de paso, si conocéis alguna obra en la que se trate a fondo esta técnica os agradeceré la referencia).

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Bien llevado es, sin duda, la forma más sutil posible. Un ejemplo más arriba: el artículo que ha compartido Iban.

El compinche, igual que cualquier otra técnica, pierde seguridad con la repetición. De la misma forma en que no sirve un elenco de compinches, tampoco sirve hacer mil dl, ni forzar cartas en todos los juegos...

El trabajo del compinche es sumamente complejo. Estructuralmente, el público no puede ver posible la utilización de compadres, por lo tanto hay que plantearles otras vías que, a su vez, conduzcan a callejones sin salida. Esto no deja de entroncar con las pistas falsas.

En libros de Annemann, Max Maven, Waters... puedes encontrar muchos trabajos interesantísimos con compinches.

----------


## Nani

Interesante artículo. Para mí, sólo creo q están bien usados y justificados cuando el efecto es imposible de lograr de otra manera y cuando ese efecto realmente merece la pena. Lo mismo con los instantáneos, que lo primero que van a hacer al bajar del escenario es decirle a todo el mundo el mal método usado. Un test de libro si se puede solucionar de otra forma, mejor. Lo mismo con una adivinación, etc.. Sí es económico, pero aburrido para el mago y se pierde lo más importante, la sorpresa de a quien le haces la magia. Nunca es lo mismo, y todos los profanos lo dicen, ver magia o que te hagan magia. Cuando eres tú el que piensa la carta y te la adivinan es increíble. En mi opinión, sólo los utilizaría cuando es imprescindible y el efecto realmente merece la pena.
Lo mismo me valdría para cartas marcadas, baraja con 52 cartas iguales, etc.. Si tienes q asegurar algo para lograr un efectazo vale, si no menudo coñazo hacer magia así. Yo me aburriría muchísimo adivinando cartas de esa manera, creo q no haría magia nunca.

----------


## Darkman

Justo estoy con Annemann, Ricardo (comenzando el volumen 2 de la trilogía de Marko), y te comparto que la sensación que experimento cuando (pocas veces) echa mano de los compadres, es tan negativa como positiva cuando resuelve -de forma genial, casi siempre- de otra manera.

----------


## Iban

Eso es porque estás estudiando el juego desde el punto de vista del mago. Intenta ponerte por u momento en los zapatos del espectador, y olvida "el mecanismo interno" del juego.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Qué es lo malo que le veis al compadre?

----------


## renard

Yo lo he utilizado una vez combinado con un paso por delante, habeis visto los trailes que he subido del ultimo dvd de Bertrand el lo lleva utilisando hace muchisimos años.

----------


## Iban

El vídeo de Bertrand es un buen ejemplo de cómo, un espectador que esté sentado a la mesa, se le caen los huevos al suelo con un juego que, a través de otras técnicas, sería muchísimo más chapucero.

----------


## Nani

Pues yo sigo en mis trece. Un espectador nombra una carta y ésta aparece girada en la baraja sin que el mago la toque. Hay mil formas de hacerlo y muchas muy buenas. Por ejemplo Daortiz con su forz con baraja invisible, o un efecto muy parecido a éste es la mnemonicosis. Para mí, principalmente en magia de cerca, el espectador que nombra la carta es el que da sentido al juego y a hacer el juego. No veo ningún placer ni divertimento en adivinarle una carta a un compinche, me parece una pérdida de tiempo para el mago. Si le gusta eso que se vaya a pintar una pared blanca de color blanco todos los sábados de su vida, estará teniendo la misma diversión y aprendiendo lo mismo que haciendo ese efecto. Y sólo para dejar claro q no estoy en contra de los efectos potentes:




FACEBOOK ILLUSION By Jorge Blass - YouTube

Eso sí q es la leche! Además en este vídeo el espectador q vive la magia lógicamente no está compinchado, por lo que la reacción es real y el efecto merece la pena, además de ser el único método posible. Ahí sí, aplauso. Pero adivinar cartas con compinches... Por favor... A eso se le llama matar moscas a cañonazos.

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... A eso se le llama matar moscas pulsando un botón, sentado en la butaca de tu salón tomándote un patxaran. Si tú prefieres perseguir la mosca con un cazamoscas, porque te parece más divertido, y pegarte una sudada corriendo, eres bien libre. Pero ambos métodos son legítimos.

Tenemos que aclarar una cosa: la magia que hacemos muchos de nosotros es a amigos y círculos reducidos. Incluso a veces, unipersonal. Ahí no tiene cabida el uso del compinche, pues no vamos a llevar a todas partes un amigo preparado.

Pero el lector al que va dirigido el artículo es el mago (en este caso, mentalista) de escena, que tiene delante todo un auditorio y donde, el uso de ayudantes es de lo más normal.

Y si lo de usar un compinche te parece matar moscas a cañonazos, lo del facebook de Blass, a mí me parece matar piojos con bombas atómicas. A mí ese efecto me deja totalmente frñio. ¿Dónde está la magia,si el amigo o amiga aparece en la caja? Ahí sí que es imposible sembrar la duda en el espectador: sí o sí, tiene que estar todo preparado, con lo que el único misterio es: ¿cómo ha "forzado" la elección del amigo? Hasta la propia elección del espectador queda por los suelos, pues se adivina que no ha sido una elección libre.

Ese juego, a mi entender, es un completo desastre.

----------


## Ochosi

Iban acaba de dar en la clave. No se trata de hacerle magia al compinche, se trata de que el compinche es parte de la magia que le haces a otros. Además, no tiene mérito usar un compinche? Tiene mérito, entonces, encontrar una carta cuando has mezclado en falso?

El compinche es como todo en la vida: si abusas de él, claro que es malo. Pero en su justa medida, es tan correcto como cualquier otra técnica

----------


## EnriqueAG

"Facebook Illusion"...Quedaría mejor "Facebook Compinche". No veo nada realmente bueno por ningún lado.

----------


## EnriqueAG

Cada quien es libre de utilizar compinches o no, el asunto clave esta en la satisfacción que uno siente cuando sabe que su trabajo es auténtico. Realmente no creo que pagar gente para subir al escenario tenga que llamarse "Arte".
Puedes obtener mucha información del participante mientras vas subiendo al escenario con él; _no existe necesidad de trabajar con actores._

----------


## Iban

...ni con asitentes, ni con grandes ilusiones con truco, ni con hilos invisibles, ni con forzajes, o cartas marcadas, ni cartas guía, ni con Cold Reading, ni con...

Si empezamos a eliminar todo lo que nos hace más fácil la ejecución, acabaremos haciendo magia de la de verdad, de la de Merlín.

----------


## Ochosi

> (...)cuando sabe que su trabajo es auténtico(...)


Ah, que tú lees el pensamiento de verdad? Vaya, lo siento, es que yo me limito a usar "trucos"  :117: 

Parece que usar compinche sea lo mas facil del mundo, cuando te estas exponiendo mucho mas que con otras técnicas. Al fin y al cabo, la mayoría de gente sabe que cabe la posibilidad de que X voluntario sea un compinche, pero ninguno conoce la existencia del u**l o de ciertos forzajes.

Todo en magia es una mentira (a nivel técnico, ya me entendeis). El compinche no es más que una de tantas mentiras.

----------


## Nani

Jejeje.. sin duda es un debate interesante. Sigo diciendo que no me parece mal su uso, pero mantengo mi postura de ser el último método en mi opinión y sólo cuando es imposible otro. Quien dice el juego del facebook, q es verdad todo lo q decís pero a mí me parece una pasada, dice por ejemplo la levitación de antonio díaz en el sr snow. Eso sí es precioso y puede q no tan "pretencioso" o "totalmente imposible" como el juego del facebook. Sin embargo en el del facebook la espectadora es la q vive el milagro y es la leche. Yo lo vi dos veces en directo y los "espectadores elegidos" se mueren! Para mí ese momento merece totalmente la pena. Lo q vive en ese momento esa persona es MAGIA. Con la levitación el público vive MAGIA. Quizás es más fácil de desmantelar a posteriori el juego del fb, pero la reacción de la espectadora elegida me parece tan alucinante q para mi sin duda merece la pena y mucho.
Quizás tengas razón en q el artículo está pensado para magos profesionales y en esas circunstancias, pero me sigue pareciendo aburrido hacer magia así. Me refiero a que no haría muchos juegos con ese métedo, sólo aquel juego q realmente va a ganar mucho haciendo eso.
Volviendo al vídeo de magia de cerca con compinches adivinando cartas, me parece q está casi cerca de no ser magia. Me explico, si haces una sesión en una mesa de 6 personas, en la que 4 son compinches, está claro que los otros 2 alucinan, pero a eso no se le llama una sesión de magia de cerca, se le llama una broma de cámara oculta.

----------


## Iban

Lo que vive esa persona en ese momento no es magia, es lo mismo que lo que vivían las de "lo que necesitas es amor" cuando aparecía Jesús Puente. No confundamos "magia" con "emociones".

----------


## EnriqueAG

Ochosi, un trabajo auténtico consiste en utilizar "técnicas" propias del Mentalismo y no gente pagada. Vuelvo a señalar que desde mi punto de vista no creo en la palabra "arte" mientras existan personas que fingen sorprenderse. 
Probablemente se escriban muchas lineas tratando este tema, pero en términos concretos nadie estará seguro de afirmar con certeza que un compinche sea una técnica como tal.

----------


## Weribongui

Yo... solo veo respuestas que a mi parecer se basan en limitaciones a uno mismo y a los métodos permisibles en la magia. ¿Quien dice lo que es una técnica propia del mentalismo?. Porque va a tener un efecto que consistir en una tecnica propia del mentalismo? Las sutilezas, los principios matematicos y otras tantas cosas, no son "tecnicas". El compinche es un "metodo" tan valido como otro para llevar a cabo un efecto. Que uno quiere decir "eso no es divertido para mi", "hay que buscar formas para hacerlo sin compinche", etc, pues muy bien para ellos, simplemente se estan limitando. 

Alguien comentaba por ahi sobre las cartas marcadas, 52 iguales, que no era divertido adivinar cartas asi. A mi tampoco me pareceria pues divertido adivinar cartas con una nemonica, al fin y al cabo me las sé todas.

Hay que intentar llevar la vista un paso mas allá. Igual que nadie utiliza una baraja de 52 cartas para adivinar una carta, porque sería obvio de deducir. Se introducen cartas extra diferntes, se hace creer que es normal, y luego se utilizan las cartas repetidas para crear un efecto potente. Con el compinche es igual, no se dice, "tu, dime una carta, ajá la que tengo en este sobre desde hace 3 meses". Se deben intruducir sutilezas y utilizar el compinche de forma inteligente, quizás solo como parte de un efecto multiple, y no como TODO el metodo.

Creo que nos ponemos límites a nosotros mismos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Estoy con Weri.

Además... puestos a pensar así. No vale utilizar el doble corte si ya existe el salto. Mucho menos una caja de cambio cuando se puede hacer por medios técnicos...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Ochosi, un trabajo auténtico consiste en utilizar "técnicas" propias del Mentalismo y no gente pagada. Vuelvo a señalar que desde mi punto de vista no creo en la palabra "arte" mientras existan personas que fingen sorprenderse. 
> Probablemente se escriban muchas lineas tratando este tema, pero en términos concretos nadie estará seguro de afirmar con certeza que un compinche sea una técnica como tal.


Es más, el arte está en la expresión, no la técnica.

Pensar en el compinche como "gente que finge sorprenderse" es tan limitado como pensar que el DL sólo sirve para la carta ambiciosa, o un emp. para la carta al bolsillo.

Igual lo que falta es entender todas las funciones del compinche (tremendamente desarrolladas en la literatura mágica).

----------


## EnriqueAG

Weribongui, la verdad es que te doy la razón en cierta parte, no es algo que personalmente me cause satisfacción como cuando se utilizan otras técnicas, pero evidentemente cada quien es libre de utilizar el método que guste. Por otro lado, no veo ninguna limitación con respecto a evitar compinches; esto para mí, le permite al ilusionista buscar nuevas formas de conseguir el mismo efecto y sin la necesidad de recurrir a ellos.

----------


## EnriqueAG

Ricardo Solo, la verdadera limitación es no esforzarse por elaborar una técnica que te permita conseguir lo mismo sin la necesidad de contratar personas para fingir que has realizado una proeza.

----------


## Iban

Si en un juego se puede (y se sabe) utilizar una baraja de forzaje, ya le pueden ir dando pomada al clasico.

Lo dificil no es aprender a forzar en clasico, sino ser capaz de disenar un juego donde esa baraja se sepa utilizar de manera inteligente, efectiva, e insospechada.

Conseguirlo multiplica por mil el impacto del efecto.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Vuelvo a decir: ¡El compinche no tiene por qué fingir nada!

Puede ser el espectador de la segunda fila que coge algo de la tercera y se lo pasa al de la primera (cambiándolo de paso).

¿Por qué es peor eso que meter lo que te den en una cartera y luego volver a sacarlo cambiado? Lo primero es más limpio, cumple la misma función, entorpece menos el ritmo del efecto y, de todos modos, usar un aparato de cambio no aporta nada de nada.

O el espectador al que le das la baraja para mezclar y mezcla en falso, pero no interviene más. 

O al que le das un grupo de sobres y los reparte en un orden concreto.

Todos estos usos sólo mejoran la experiencia de los espectadores que no tienen por qué comerse procesos aburridos, tediosos y dolorosos (como es tan normal en rutinas de mentalismo).

----------


## Weribongui

Lo cierto es que nunca habia estudiado el tema del compinche, aunque nunca he estado en contra. Pero la verdad es que el articulo de Iban me llamó mucho la atención e incluyendo estas ideillas que comentas Ricardo, me parece super interesante de estudiar para crear efectos muy muy buenos utilizando estos métodos de forma inteligente. Creo que voy a estudiar el tema más a fondo.

----------


## Nani

Interesante este tema del compinche. Lo q dijo Ricardo, que me parecen métodos muy interesantes, me hizo recordar estos dos vídeos de esta famosa rutina:
Primera versión:



El Escorial 2004 - Pit Hartling - "Unforgettable" - YouTube

Segunda versión:



Pit Hartling - YouTube

Hay diferencia, pero realmente hay tanta diferencia? Hablo desde el punto de vista del espectador profano, lo que van a recordar es que se mezcló toda la baraja, los magos puede que estén más atentos. Precisamente por eso la versión para amigos magos juega un poco a engañar de esa forma y la misma rutina presentada para profanos no se hace así, no lo necesita. 

Otro ejemplo:



Penn & Teller Fool Us Episode 5 Part 2 - YouTube

Claro que los engañó, son magos! Tanta limpieza es posible con otro método? Creéis que cuando les contó el método les gustó?

Yo me imagino una situación en la que veo presentados juegos buenísimos y que el creador los vende en un DVD. Si compro ese DVD por 60 eur y resulta que el secreto es que usa compinches en esas rutinas, yo personalmente me pondría de una mala leche impresionante. Me parecería un robo.
Sólo un dato más, en los concursos de magia no se permite el uso de compinches, ¿por qué?

----------


## Prendes

Pues si me venden un DVD explicándome como usar compinches de una forma que nadie lo sepa, ni lo sospeche, que funcione ante público, será un dinero perfectamente invertido.

----------


## Weribongui

Desconozco si el método empleado por el participante de Fool Us es compinche. En caso de serlo, seria un ejemplo claro de lo que anteriormente comentabamos. TODO el secreto se basa en las decisiones de la compinche, por lo cual si alguien relacionara a la chica con compinche, podría resolver TODO. Si hubiera usado a la chica por ejemplo solo para numerar las mesas (suponiendo que tuviera alguna relación con los metodos posteriores) y hacer las elecciones, y luego hubiese forzado de otra forma los sobres y donde se sientan, estaría mas diluido y no podría ser tan reconstruible.

La verdad que lo de "voy a coger a alguien al azar, ehh tú" no es muy sincero la verdad jajaja.

----------


## Sr.Mago

"Un Mago puede depender enteramente de su habilidad y destreza manual, y ser llamado un Artista dentro de su profesión. Por otro lado un Show-man medianamente decente puede venir con los métodos mas atrevidos de barajas ordenadas o situaciones plantadas y robarle el show completamente al artista que solo confía en su habilidad. No me importa un pepino que o cuanto se haya preparado de antemano. Si engaña a aquellos que se suponía que tenia que engañar, ha cumplido con su propósito. Si hay siete personas, y el artista se confabulara con seis para engañar convincentemente a la séptima, todavía creo que es lo correcto a pesar de que este ejemplo es algo bastante drástico y tendría que haber una razón fuerte para engañar a esa séptima persona. El efecto lo es todo y no olvide esto ni un momento. El fin justifica los medios."

Palabras de Annemann, que algo sabia de Mentalismo...

----------


## eidanyoson

La verdad es que eso sigue utilizándose mucho hoy en día. Los medios de comunicación como compinches del gobierno hace que la mayoría de la gente se coma cualquier tontería como cierta. Y así otras muchas cosas.

 La magia para mi no es únicamente engañar; decir que vamos a un sitio y una vez metido en el coche llevarme a otro lado no es muy mágico.

 La magia tiene también que provocar un estado emocional y mental muy concreto.

  Y no, no me salgo de madre. Cada uno puede hacer lo que quiera, pero no  veo ético engañar a alguien escudándose únicamente en la confianza de  una o varias personas. Para mi eso no es magia. Aunque pueda parecerlo. He escrito para mi.. Los demás podéis verlo como queráis.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Ahí está la clave: únicamente.

----------


## Iban

No me vale. El mismo fin (ilusionar, extasiar, asombrar, ilusionar, maravillar) se puede conseguir también con seis compinches y un espectador.

La vida interna JAMÁS tiene que relacionarse con el efecto que causa un juego en el espectador. El efecto es resultado de la discrepancia entre situación inicial y situación final, no de la forma de resolver este camino (siempre y cuando la forma no sea visible, claro).

----------


## eidanyoson

No está tan claro. 

 Si yo te pongo en una habitación solos tú y yo y te digo lo que estás pensando te asombrarás.
 Si somos tres y se lo digo al otro tú no te asombras tanto. Siempre tendrás un atisbo de duda.

 Es la misma razón que por el simple hecho de ver un juego en la tele la solución típica de que es la cámara o "photoshop" sirve para explicarlo todo, aunque no lo sea.

 Hemos llegado a un punto en que da lo mismo la certeza o falsedad de lo que yo creo, lo importante es que yo lo creo. Un compinche es lo más fácil  como solución para todo. Prefiero no darle ni esa oportunidad.

 Además luego cuenta algo muchos más profundo y que no tiene nada que ver con eso, y que creo que ninguno ha dicho: que es el narcisismo mágico. A mi me gusta crear magia A MI. Un compinche ya no soy yo. Intento causar el máximo efecto a un espectador, pero divirtiéndome yo, o por mi causa. Si hay uno, dos o tres compinches, ya no soy yo. La magia no ocurre por mi o a través de mi. Yo lo sé y me desagrada. No sé si se me entiende.

 Es la misma razón por las que no me gustan los gimmicks. A mi me gusta, por ejemplo, una moneda tú y yo y ocurre algo. Si la moneda está trucada ya no soy yo, es la moneda trucada la que lleva el peso de "esa magia".

 Nos quejamos de los magos que para hacer 3 juegos usan tres barajas distintas que sacan de diferentes bolsillos. Si hago juego con compinches ¿Uso distintos para distintos juegos? porque si uso el mismo canta... Yo lo asimilo a eso.

----------


## JL.GZ

Eidan yo pienso como tú pero con amigos y conocidos, vamos a nivel amateur. Sinceramente creo que un show profesional debe ser impresionante dando lo mismo los métodos usados.

Para amigos creo que es mejor hacer un efecto más simple, pudiéndolo hacer tu en cualquier momento y situación, que algo SUPER impresionante pero SUPER preparado de antemano. Porque puedes hacerle hoy la mayor ilusón del mundo, la mejor interpretada y lo mejor que quieras ponerle, pero qué pasa cuando dentro de una semana ellos te piden que le hagas el juego a fulanito o a su primo o a...y no lo tienes preparado. Pues que en mi opinión da igual lo bien que lo hicieses, porque si no lo puedes repetir y da igual la excusa que des, para mi ya estás descubriendo el pastel...

Yo antes de conocer nada de magia, para mi ilusionismo, tenía muy claras muchas cosas y siempre tuve claro que ese señor que tenía delante no tenía poderes (quizás de muy peque si), pero creo que más importante que el engaño utilizado es el espectáculo en si mismo. Por ejemplo hay mil versiones del triunfo pero por mucho que uses gimmicks o no, no sería el triple de impresionante que otro fuese el que mezclase las cartas (compinche) (si, con el cull u otro se podria realizar...)

Como siempre es mi humilde opinión, saludos.

----------


## Iban

> No está tan claro. 
> 
>  Si yo te pongo en una habitación solos tú y yo y te digo lo que estás pensando te asombrarás.
>  Si somos tres y se lo digo al otro tú no te asombras tanto. Siempre tendrás un atisbo de duda.


Es que en estos dos casos, la situación inicial y la final no son las mismas, con lo que el recorrido del "salto mágico" tampoco lo es. Hombre, no me compares...




> Es la misma razón que por el simple hecho de ver un juego en la tele la solución típica de que es la cámara o "photoshop" sirve para explicarlo todo, aunque no lo sea.
> 
>  Hemos llegado a un punto en que da lo mismo la certeza o falsedad de lo que yo creo, lo importante es que yo lo creo. Un compinche es lo más fácil  como solución para todo. Prefiero no darle ni esa oportunidad.


¡Pero si ésta es precisamente la clave! Si, hagas lo que hagas, lo primero que van a pensar es "compinche", a pesar de que no lo utilices, ¿a qué perder la cabeza buscando un método genial sin compinche, si el espectador va a dar con "su" solución, hagas lo que hagas? ¿No tiene mucho más sentido utilizarlo, y dedicar el esfuerzo a eliminar la posibilidad de que el espectador piense que ése es realmente el método (que lo es)? Destruye la posibilidad de reconstruir el método, y habrás quitado al espectador "su" explicación. Utiliza otro método cualquiera y hazlo insospechado, y el espectador seguirá teniendo "su" explicación.




> Además luego cuenta algo muchos más profundo y que no tiene nada que ver con eso, y que creo que ninguno ha dicho: que es el narcisismo mágico. A mi me gusta crear magia A MI. Un compinche ya no soy yo. Intento causar el máximo efecto a un espectador, pero divirtiéndome yo, o por mi causa. Si hay uno, dos o tres compinches, ya no soy yo. La magia no ocurre por mi o a través de mi. Yo lo sé y me desagrada. No sé si se me entiende.


Ahí sí. Contra el narcisismo del método, del mecánico, del virtuoso, pocos argumentos pueden haber... Salvo el de "he encontrado la manera más ingeniosa del mundo de utilizar un compinche". El virtuosismo no sólo está en la manipulación mecánica. También se puede ser un genio... del ingenio.




> Es la misma razón por las que no me gustan los gimmicks. A mi me gusta, por ejemplo, una moneda tú y yo y ocurre algo. Si la moneda está trucada ya no soy yo, es la moneda trucada la que lleva el peso de "esa magia".


¿Y barajas ordenadas? ¿Y cartas cortas? ¿Y crimps? ¿Y juegos semiautomáticos?




> Nos quejamos de los magos que para hacer 3 juegos usan tres barajas distintas que sacan de diferentes bolsillos. Si hago juego con compinches ¿Uso distintos para distintos juegos? porque si uso el mismo canta... Yo lo asimilo a eso.


 Igual que no haces tres juegos con el mismo método, tampoco tienes porqué hacer todo con compinches... Hombre, hay que moderarse un poco...

Por cierto, el método usado por Copperfield para hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad... qué quieres que te diga, a mí me parece brillante; y eso se llama ingeniería, no magia... (cuando conoces el método; hasta entonces, simplemente flipas).

----------


## Coloclom

El mago es la única persona a la que se le permite engañar lícitamente pero, cualquier engaño es lícito?

Yo, como espectador, permito que cualquier mago me engañe.
Pero si dicho mago se sirve de compinches, trucajes de camara, ediciones, drogas (muy comunmente usadas antaño),... entonces ese mago me está insultando, siento que no me está mostrando ningún respeto.

Para eso prefiero ir al cine...

----------


## JL.GZ

Pero se supone que ha de hacerse de tal forma que el espectador no sospeche...

Yo como dije pienso como Eidan, como tú y alguno más, sin embargo no me parece ílicito. A mi ciertas cosas no me gustan, no me llenan y no podría hacerlas porqué no disfrutaría haciéndolas y si personalmente me siento un estafador...jeje. Pero es cierto que mi pan no depende de esto y no se si en 20 años podré considerarme un poquitín bueno como para plantearme hacer un número profesional, actualmente para nada me lo planteo. Pero si tuvieses que "competir" profesionalmente con otros que si hacen las artimañas (y no hablo de drogas...) que a mi, a ti o al otro no le gustan, tendrías dos opciones una algo parecido al mago enmascarado y desacreditarlos revelando sus "fraudulentos" métodos... y dos ponerte a su altura. Bueno hay una tercera que es seguir haciéndolo como a ti te gusta, pero profesionalmente supongo que se te cerrarían muchas puertas en pro de otros magos...No se si me explico todo lo bien que quisiera, sólo se que he escuchado a amigos decir de Dynamo (si otra vez!!!...xD), "ese tío es el puto amo", "ese tío es dios"....

Bueno no me enrollo más...si surgiese algún conflicto ya procuraré explicarme mejor.

Saludos.

----------


## Marvel

Yo no digo que esté mal usar compinches, pero en cierta manera me decepciona. 
Cuando veo un truco, me estrujo la cabeza para ver como se podría hacer, y no me gusta llegar a la conclusión fácil de que un juego se hace con ayuda de otra persona. Y se que a veces lo pienso cuando no es el caso.

Por otra parte, es revelar el secreto, y por tanto quitarle la ilusión a esa persona con la que colaboras.

Me gusta la creatividad. Los gimmicks son creativos, ingenios de la mente, pero tener colaboración requiere poco esfuerzo mental.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Primero, el colaborador no tiene por que ser profano, asi que no se l quita la ilusión a nadie. Salvo en el caso del compinche instantaneo, que no me gusta nada.

No veais al compadre de manera tan simple, su uso puede ser brutalmente ingenioso y sutil. Y nunca suele ser todo el metodo, generalmente es una parte tangencial.

No sé, me parece mas inteligente usar un espectador de la segunda fila que recibe algo de la tercera y lo pasa a a la primera, que una caja de cambio en escena.

----------


## MagDani

Que hilo mas interesante.
Yo hago mentalismo, pero no con amigos, lo hago en teatros o salones.
Nunca he usado compinches, ni me lo he planteado, siempre lanzo una bola de papel y a partir de ahí vamos..
Creo que el compinche es como un método mas, pero no me termina de convencer.
aún así este articulo me ha abierto una posibilidad, para un juego muy simple que yo no suelo hacer que es el de la suma imposible (al menos yo lo llamo así)
el mago pide que un voluntario (todo sin compinches) le de un numero de 4 cifras y se escribe en una pizarra, al mago, su ayudante  le trae un sobre cerrado que se deja en un atril o lo custodia alguien a la vista de todos.
-el mago pide a otra persona (vuelvo a repetir sin compinches) que le de otro numero de 4 cifras y se escribe en la pizarra (debajo del primero).
-el mago escribe otro numero en la pizarra (ya llevamos 3 números) 
se le pide a otro voluntario que de otro numero de 4 cifras y se escribe debajo del anteriores (cuarto numero)
-El mago escribe un quinto numero en la pizarra debajo de los anteriores.

se suman los cinco numero y el resultado coincide con el que esta escrito en el sobre que salio al principio.

Este juego se hace sin compinches... yo apenas lo hago por que no suelo tener ayudante (nadie que me pueda sacar el sobre). Pero replanteandome el tema de los compinches... SOLO si la primera persona que da el primer numero fuera un compinche (el resto no) ese sobre con el resultado de la suma podría estar colgado de un hilo en medio del escenario durante todo la función y reforzaria el efecto 100 veces.

TOMO NOTA   :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Si el compinche es el quinto, no necesitarías completar tú mismo la suma...

----------


## MagDani

Iban, si el compinche es quinto no me sirve de nada, tal y como yo planteo mi juego, ya que lo que pretendo es sacar el resultado antes de empezar el juego (y no tras conocer el primer numero) los números que aporta el mago los aporta inmediatamente en menos de un segundo (no da tiempo de hacer la suma y restar la diferencia) son absolutamente inmediatos el voluntario dice por ejemplo 3541 y tal como ha dicho ese numero el mago dice el suyo (inmediatamente, sin siquiera un segundo de espera) yo diría 6458. La quinta persona sea quien sea no ha de sumarlos todos y luego restar eso seria muy evidente se hace todo de manera inmediata. solo necesito conocer el primer numero de los 5 y tal y como yo lo hago el numero sale en el sobre cerrado justo cuando el voluntario da su primer numero.

supongo que conoceis el juego, es muy bueno

----------


## Iban

Si el compinche es el quinto, te puede completar la suma al número que tiene que dar, Dani, en un pis pas (basta con que vaya restando a medida que se dan los numeros anteriores). Es decir, puedes mostrar el sobre antes de empezar, conocido el contenido del sobre, el compinche va restando los numeros que se van diciendo, y lo que le quede al final es lo que él tiene que decir para completar el numero predicho.

Y luego borro esto, para que no lo lea todo quisqui.

----------


## Coloclom

Y si es una cuestión de ética?

Con un compinche puedo ser el mejor hipnotizador del mundo (para el público profano) y sin embargo Jeff me dirá que no me merezco su respeto...

Con compinches puedo dejar atónito a un escenario repleto en un número de mentalismo donde adivinaré la fecha de nacimiento del abuelo del primo del señor que se sienta en la cuarta fila, y sin embargo, a pesar de lo impresionante que pudiera parecer, Pardo no me ofrecería su respeto.

Con compinche puedo pedirle a un espectador que mezcle mi baraja, luego saque tres cartas al azar y adivinarlas yo incluso antes de que él las vea, pero por si fuera poco, tengo una predición escrita en el techo... Pero Tamariz no me ofrecería respeto alguno.


Incluso puedo invocar a un espiritu y forzarle a ocupar el cuerpo de un hombre para que se despida de su viuda (ella también está compinchada).

y entonces podré tanto como mi imaginación me permita, y si me da por el mentalismo obviamente no tendré rival y perjudicaré el trabajo de otros (porque podré ir mucho más lejos). A dónde nos llevaría eso?


Y si aprobamos que ese quinto espectador sea un compinche, es igual de válido que los otros cuatro también lo sean...

Al final pillarían a uno usando compinches y mancharía la imagen del resto del gremio

----------


## JL.GZ

Con todo mi respeto, 

LAND ROBER · PGM 28 · Xogo de maxia por Tamariz e Consuelo Lorgia - YouTube

a partir del 5:20 mas o menos no creo que haya diferencia entre F*** una carta o una persona, incluso sería mas creíble estando la persona elegida en el público, usando por ejemplo métodos descritos por los compañeros.

No creo que Tamariz no le tenga respeto a su mujer. Ni que tú, yo o ninguno se lo perdamos a él.

No creo que nadie esté hablando de una actuación completa así. 

Creo no me extenderé más, Saludos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Colo, lo que dices no tiene nada que ver con la ética, sólo es mala magia.

Imagínate una hora entera forzando cartas y revelándolas en neones en el escenario... Pues lo mismo.

Yo creo que los que están en contra del compinche deberían leer bien a Annemann y algunos de sus coetános para entender realmente de qué va.

----------


## Ochosi

Me da la sensación de que mucha gente cree que el compinche debe "hacer todo el trabajo". Evidentemente que no tiene mérito nada de lo que dice Coloclom, pero el uso del compinche no debe ser ese. Como bien dice Ricardo, un repaso a Annemann, Max Maven o muchos otros os hará ver que el uso del compinche es mucho mas sutil (y en ocasiones mas complejo). Que un "voluntario" sea capaz de codificarte un mensaje sin palabras o con un "sí, entiendo" y que nadie se de cuenta, no solo creo que es ético, sino que es digno de reconocer

----------


## eidanyoson

Está claro que existen 700000000 millones de formas de ver y hacer magia, uno por persona del planeta (como formas de religión, pero eso es harina de otro costal). Yo he elegido no usar gimmicks, ni si quiera cartas de doble dorso o crimps, Iban, ni eso hago. Es mi manera y en esa manera no entran compinches. Ahora que el que quiera usarlos que lo haga. 
 Además, el uso de compinches gusta mucho al público profano, si no mirad el éxito de gente como Blaine, Chriss Angel o Dynamo.

 Pero yo no busco eso.

----------


## Coloclom

No voy por ahí, me refiero a que en el momento en que das un paso, dónde quedan los límites? qué nos impide ir más allá?

Si en los premios FISM castigan el uso de compinches, por algo será

----------


## Weribongui

Creeme que los FISM.. no son un modelo a seguir.. por muy FISM que sea..

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Los límites los pone la estructura y el equilibrio de tensiones entre las distintas partes de un juego, bloque o sesión.

----------


## renard

Hombre es normal que en un concurso proiban los compinches no creo que solo sea el fism que lo proiba.

----------


## Iban

"El efecto lo es todo". Recordais?

----------


## Prendes

¿Pero cuál es la diferencia (al margen de "yo me siento mejor") entre usar un compinche y, por ejemplo, forzar una carta? Y ya ni ls cuento si usamos una baraja con 52 cartas iguales jaja
En ambos casos engañamos al espectador, y en ambos casos, si se entera como es, dirá: bah, pero asi es muy fácil, vaya decepción.

----------


## Coloclom

La diferencia es la siguiente:

preguntale a un profano: ves bien que me use de técnicas de prestidigitación para hacer mi magia? Y su respuesta será sí (si le gusta la magia).
preguntale a un profano: ves bien que me use de un compinche para lograr mi magia? Y en la mayoría de casos su respuesta será no.

----------


## b12jose

De verdad... que no entiendo la guerra filosófica que trae este hilo... ¿creéis qué por usar un compiche esta todo hecho? pues yo creo que no, después habrá que vestir eso para que no lo parezca, realmente no crees que es otra técnica que tienes que vestir, que tienes que pulir y que perfeccionar para que no sea evidente... De hecho me parece mucho más difícil y complejo que otras muchas técnicas

He visto a gente que fuerza una carta y parece que ya está todo hecho y todo el mundo sabe lo que esta pasando... acaso eso es mejor que el público vea a un "voluntario" que hace una suma, que elige cualquier cosa... yo creo que no.

Me habláis de ética, cuando el concepto es engañar al espectador ... no se que diferencia hay... prefiero un compiche bien vestido que un forzaje cacareado...

----------


## Iban

> La diferencia es la siguiente:
> 
> preguntale a un profano: ves bien que me use de técnicas de prestidigitación para hacer mi magia? Y su respuesta será sí (si le gusta la magia).
> preguntale a un profano: ves bien que me use de un compinche para lograr mi magia? Y en la mayoría de casos su respuesta será no.


Nadie tiene porqué conocer el método. Es más, cuando se conoce el método, la mayoría de los juegos son decepcionantes. Si la gente supiera cómo hace Tamariz la mayoría de sus juegos...

Enviado desde mi HTC Wildfire S A510e usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## ign

A mí el uso del compinche me recuerda al tema de usar o no usar una baraja trucada (por poner un ejemplo). Por un lado, los que opinamos que el fin justifica los medios, por lo que una de estas herramientas (siempre y cuando estén bien usadas) pueden mejorar el espectáculo. Por otro lado tenemos a magos más puristas que rehusan su uso, bien sea por su "ética" o porque no lo ven necesario.

A todo esto, ¿qué opináis sobre el hecho de utilizar un médium? ¿Es equiparable al uso de un compinche? En mi opinión, yo no los veo tan diferentes y me parece que es una buena herramienta con la que trabajar.

----------


## JL.GZ

Voy a lanzarme y hablar un poco en la linea que creo que habla Colo, que el fin justifique los medios (no siempre, hay muchos caminos para llegar a un mismo resultado) no quiere decir que el fin esté justificado (si el fin no es justificable es más que probable que los medios tampoco). Una cosa en mi opinión es engañar con el fin de crear ilusión, alegría... de una forma artística, de una forma inocua, inocente... (la mayoría de los espectadores saben que son engañados aunque no sepan el cómo, y a los que les gusta la magia, disfrutan del engaño y si todo ha ido bien saldrán felices). Que engañar con el único fin de lucrarse jugando con la vida de una persona, hiriendo sus sentimientos...haciéndoles creer que hablan con su hijo muerto o como los programas de madrugada estos que hay...
Yo diría que depende el uso que le quieras dar a ese medium...

----------


## Iban

Hombre, no j*das, no es de eso lo que estamos hablando... Eso no es discutir el método, sino el efecto...

Hablamos de la licitud o no del compinche como método.

Y mi opinon es: sí, claro que sí, ¿por qué no? Si se hace de forma inteligente, por supuesto.

----------


## Prendes

Pro-Iban jaja

----------


## ign

> Que engañar con el único fin de lucrarse jugando con la vida de una persona, hiriendo sus sentimientos...haciéndoles creer que hablan con su hijo muerto o como los programas de madrugada estos que hay...
> Yo diría que depende el uso que le quieras dar a ese medium...


No voy por ahí. Me refiero a usar un compinche o un médium como una herramienta más de tu espectáculo. Un ejemplo: Juan Tamariz con Consuelo Lorgia. Juan presenta a Consuelo como médium, él da a escoger cartas a los espectadores y ella las adivina. Una forma más de hacer un número que a los espectadores les parece imposible.

El fin es mejorar el espectáculo independientemente de los medios. Si ya hablásemos de lucrarnos haciéndonos pasar por videntes y cosas por el estilo, ese sería otro fin muy distinto que poco tiene que ver con una actuación de magia.

----------


## MagDani

Ya digo que no los he usado nunca, pero no descarto la posibilidad en un teatro de poder usar uno, para una determinada ocasion en una parte de un juego.. no de hacer todo un espectáculo, ni siquiera un juego completo usando compinches, eso si que no me iria (incluso uno solo en un determinado momento aun no lo veo claro)

Iban por lo que me decías a mi del quinto voluntario... no me va nada de nada, no me fiaría, lo siento pero soy así solo me fio de lo que yo controlo o de lo que hago yo.
Si pactase con un compinche, (en el ejemplo de la suma imposible que he planteado antes) que me dijera un numero  solo seria el primer número, así si ese compinche se equivoca y dice otro numero yo aun puedo salvar el juego, nunca me lo dejaría en manos e un compinche, no me fió ni de mi sombra y menos de los magos.... deja a un mago a solas con tu mejer cinco minutos y veras lo que te pasa   :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

¿Si Ignoto fuera tu compinche, tampoco te fiarías?

De eso estamos hablando, de un compinche al menos tan competente como el propio mago (si no más). Un compinche no es un lerdo que encontramos por la calle y al que en diez minutos le damos cuatro instrucciones. Un compinche entrena, practica, y hasta es probable que tenga un papel más difícil que el propio mago (y, por lo tanto, mayor habilidad).

¿No habéis visto ningún gran espectáculo, donde el mago hace el paripé (y se lleva los aplausos), y es la chica medio desnuda la que hace, sin que nadie sea consciente, todo el trabajo difícil?

No es lo mismo, pero sí en lo que se refiere a quién lleva en secreto el peso del número... (o podemos utilizar el ejemplo de Ign y Tamariz-Lorgia).

----------


## Iban

> deja a un mago a solas con tu mejer cinco minutos y veras lo que te pasa


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 


Dani, eres genial.

----------


## JL.GZ

A ver:

1) Creo haber dejado claro en comentarios anteriores que no me parece ilícito, que estoy a favor del compinche y del espectáculo.(si el video de Tama lo puse yo...)
2) Cuando ign puso el fin justifica los medios, yo por supuesto entendí que es en lo referente a la magia y si estoy de acuerdo (de hecho edité el mensaje, tu iban lo puedes ver, solamente para dejar claro que no es mi postura general en la vida "el fin justifica los medios"...pero supongo que como casi todos)
3) Hice una aclaración obvia para distinguir entre el mentalista-medium artista y el timador, para mi mucha gente (y no digo vosotros) no distingue uno de otro...intentando responder a ¿qué opináis sobre el hecho de utilizar un médium?
4) Echarle un cable a Colo e intentar justificar quizás el por qué él lo ve ilícito o poco ético.

Saludos y espero haber dejado clara mi postura.

----------


## Coloclom

una discusión carece de valor cuando se sustenta sobre falacias.

Y el que vierte falacias es porque carece de argumentos (sino vertería argumentos).


Todo el rato leyendo que mejor un compinche, que una tecnica mal hecha de cartomagia. PUES CLARO QUE SI! obviamente!

Y mejor un violador de hombres, que uno que viola a un niño.

Y claro, si empazamos así...

Pero el argumento no debe ser comparar al COMPINCHE PERFECTO (tal y como le estais describiendo), con el TRUQUERO que no sabe hacer un forzaje clasico y el día que lo logra se pone a cacarear como una gallina.

Y eso lo que estais diciendo!!

Iban, no vas a encontrar al compinche del que hablas, por una razón muy sencilla. Si tan bueno es, trabajará en solitario, (no compartiendo los 4 euros que ganeis en los bolos contigo), porque hoy por hoy la magia no da... mucho menos si has de ir al 50%.
Y por otro lado, porqué va a querer él hacer la parte dificil y que seas tú quien se lleve los aplausos??

Por qué para argumentarlo describes al mago perfecto? será que le falta fuerza a tu argumento?
Por que seamos serios, si nos convences, y acabamos todos con compinches... creo que los compinches serán bastante malos...


Y por qué los demás se empeñan en justificar un compinche usando la comparación de un mal mago? De sus palabras solo saco en claro que no están convencidos de lo que defienden.

Creo que lo que debemos sacar a debate si queremos ser serios, es: un efecto (o varios) en que lo mostremos realizado con compinche, y sin él. y luego comparar ambas versiones.



Pd: Yo pienso igual que Iban, pero me mola generar debate

----------


## b12jose

Pero... que coj... vamos a ver, ¿el compiche es una técnica válida? Si, y si con compinche puedo hacer un juego mil veces más impactante que sin el... quién soy yo para decir que no es lícito?? Que diferencia hay entre alguien que te haga justo lo que hay que hacer o adivinar una carta con una "memoria" espectacular?? 

Es una técnica, que tienes a tu disposición, si la usas bien genial, si la usas mal... pues mal, mal para ti, mal para la magia... de verdad que no lo entiendo.

¿Quién eres para decir que no estoy convencido de lo que digo? Cuando tu eres el que dice que piensa completamente distinto a lo que dice...

Y Marcos si estás de acuerdo con esto... para que pones comentarios tan bestias como los que pones... por flamear?? 

Estoy un poco cansado de tanto flame en el foro ya...

----------


## Iban

Colo, no seas perro.

Preguntamos a Ignoto si estaría dispuesto a hacer de compinche a un juego de Dani, en un teatro.

Si responde que sí, creo que podemos dar por apuntalada mi posición. ;-)

----------


## eidanyoson

Resulta que soy un purista. ¡Y yo sin saberlo!.

 Si me descubren con mi baraja comprada en los chinos por una mala técnica mi juego quedo como mal mago... y poco más.

 Si me descubren con un compinche, quedo como un mal mago, y me matan a leches además. ¿por qué?.

 Sólo pregunto...

----------


## Iban

Por feo.

Pasaría lo mismo que si te descubren una baraja de forzaje de una vía, o una ordenación, o una duplicada, o... o... Que pensarían: "qué morro, así cualquiera".

----------


## MagDani

Iban, por supuesto que Ignoto haría de mi compinche o de lo que hiciera falta por echarme un cable, el kit está ahí. ¿puedo fiarme de un compinche? el compinche no puede ser alguien a quien le des 4 duros como dice colo, ni mucho menos, el compinche ha de ensayar contigo, o que su participación sea tan banal como nombrar un color

En mi planteamiento del juego de la suma imposible (que yo hago sin compinches) digo que si usase uno, seria para decir el primer numero de los 5 que necesito (no llevaría el peso del juego ni seria vital para el mismo) pero  cambiaría el efecto, ya que el sobre estaría ahí desde el principio y no después de nombrar el primer numero.

Iban, en ese juego, no me fiaría de que nadie sumase y restase números para darme un numero final, eso no solo no me fió, ademas no me gusta, se puede conseguir lo mismo, sin sumar ni restar nada números aleatorios de publico y mi predicción ya escrita al final, solo necesito conocer el primer numero de los cinco con antelación o escribir mi predicción después de ser nombrado este (me tren un sobre ya escrito).

aun así me cuesta pensar en usar un compinche, y si lo hiciera seria en algo así, no para una revelación final, solo para reforzar un detalle del juego.

----------


## Iban

Dani, pero eso es porque quieres llevar el peso del juego tú mismo, y porque crees que el ingenio del método va en favor del efecto, y no tiene porqué ser así. Ten en cuenta que nadie va a premiar el método, sino el efecto...

----------


## MagDani

lo se, pero a mi me gusta así, no veo mal lo otro, pero yo prefiero llevar el peso y la satisfacción propia

----------

